# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس اللغة العربية وعلومها >  ما إعراب (لكن الظالمون اليوم)

## فلاح حسن البغدادي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

ما أعراب قوله تعالى  :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف: لكن الظالمون اليوم في ضلال مبين :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق: 

بارك الله فيكم

----------


## وليد الفراجي

لكن : حرف استدراك لامحل له في الاعراب ؛ لانها مخففة من الثقيلة .
الظالمون: مبتدأ .
اليوم : ظرف زمان والعامل فيه مابعده .
في ضلال: جار ومجرور متعلقان بمحذوف تقديره كائن أو مستقر , وهو خبر للظالمين .
مبين: صفة للظلال .
والله تعالى أعلم .

----------


## محمد عبد العزيز الجزائري

بارك الله فيك...

----------


## توفيق بن حليمه

إعراب الأخ وليد صحيح تماما بارك الله فيك يا أخي وشكرا لك

----------


## فلاح حسن البغدادي

> لكن : ؛ لانها مخففة من الثقيلة .
> .


بارك الله فيكم وجزاكم الله خيراً،
 هل من تبيين لأثر التخفيف؟

----------


## محمد عبد العزيز الجزائري

لكنَّ: بالتشديد، تسمى مثقَّلة، وهي حرف مشبه بالفعل ينصب الاسم ويرفع الخبر. وإذا دخلت عليها ما كفَّتها عن العمل.
لكنْ: بدون تشديد، تسمى مخففة، ولا تعمل. كما في الآية، وحُرِّكت النون لالتقاء السَّاكنين.
والله أعلم

----------


## وليد الفراجي

بارك اللهُ فيكم أخوتي في الله 
يمكن أن يضاف إلى كلامِ الأخِ محمد أن الحروف المشبّة بالفعل إذا خُفِفت زال اخصاصها بالجمل الاسمية , واصبحت تدخل على الجملة الفعلية ؛ لذلك حينما تخفف الأكثر فيها الاهمال .

----------


## فلاح حسن البغدادي

بارك الله فيكم

هل ينطبق هذا على قوله تعالى  :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف: إِن هذان لساحران :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق:  أنها خفيفة فلم تعمل ؟؟

----------


## احمد حامد الشافعى

يوجد كتب لأعراب القرأن

----------


## أبو بكر المحلي

فوائد تتعلق بالإعمال والإهمال في باب ( إن ) وأخواتها

----------


## فلاح حسن البغدادي

بارك الله فيكم

----------


## وليد الفراجي

[quote

هل ينطبق هذا على قوله تعالى  :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف: إِن هذان لساحران :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق:  أنها خفيفة فلم تعمل ؟؟[/quote]
في قرائتي حفص وابن كثير ينطبق تمامًا , إذ انهما قرءا بتخفيف (إن)

----------


## وليد الفراجي

[quote

هل ينطبق هذا على قوله تعالى  :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف: إِن هذان لساحران :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق:  أنها خفيفة فلم تعمل ؟؟[/quote]
في قرائتي حفص وابن كثير ينطبق تمامًا , إذ انهما قرءا بتخفيف (إن) .

----------


## فلاح حسن البغدادي

بارك الله فيكم وجزاكم الله خيرا

----------

